
What's New in React 16 and Fiber Explanation - treyhuffine
https://edgecoders.com/react-16-features-and-fiber-explanation-e779544bb1b7
======
treyhuffine
A summary of how React Fiber works. Additionally it discusses the new error
boundary features and compatibility.

